# bat makeup mask?



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

im searching for a way to do a eye covering mask effect in make up that is bat outline -esque...as opposed to a actual eye mask i thought the make up would be more comfortable...not totally set on bat wing design but i think its what i want to go with my dress anyone seen anything batty they liked? thanx


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Two ideas come to mind...

Paint the face a medium blue. Add a few small clusters of sparkle for stars. Paint a pale yellow full moon over one eye and upper cheek.

Paint silhouettes of small flying bats rising up from the chin, across the moon and up into the hairline.

Idea Two - Paint the face any color you want, but have a single tiny bat hanging upside at the outside corner of one eye, sleeping, a furry, leathern-winged little teardrop.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

hmmmm may need to recruit someone a tad more artistically talented than myself to pull that off lol , or someone with steadier hands at least...but its an interesting idea...


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Are you looking for something like this only bat shaped?









Painting on a bat shape like that should be fairly easy. You could also just do small bat wings off your eyelid kinda like extended eyelashes.

Another idea is to get a blank plastic face mask or half mask and turn it into a masquerade style mask in the shape of a bat.

Good luck with your bat theme!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for the pic...it will help i just need to avoid the tell tale curve of the bat man symbol lol more baccardi bat i like the ed gorey drawing from mystery where the woman has an elegant black evening gown and bat type head piece...


----------



## Aether (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is what I envisioned in photoshop based on your description... not sure if this is what you had in mind


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Aether thats ... so perfect !! oh thank you ....i may not be able to restrain myself from elaborating on my other makeups, but...thats so perfect . i think i love you ! lol -amy


----------



## xstevey_bx (Oct 19, 2009)

The above mask is amazing... see if you draw it on using an eye liner pencil it stays on pretty well! I have done something similar in the past.

You can use urban decay glitter that comes in a squeeze tube to cover the black base to add sparkle and then outline in black.


----------



## Aether (Oct 14, 2009)

whynotgrl666 said:


> Aether thats ... so perfect !! oh thank you ....i may not be able to restrain myself from elaborating on my other makeups, but...thats so perfect . i think i love you ! lol -amy


Let me know what other ideas you had. I am willing to give it a shot.


----------

